# Anyone smoked in Nuevo Laredo, Mexico?



## truckinusa (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm in Laredo quite frequently and was wondering what shops there are in Nuevo Laredo. Supposing I was to bring a couple unmarked cigars back with me of any brand, do they hastle you for that? I would be walking, so lugging cases of anything would be impossible. I've never had to declare anything but I've been to Nuevo Laredo a few times on foot.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

my guess would be unmarked and you should have a hassle


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

If Customs wants to seize something, I wouldn't argue with them too much.


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

I've been to Nuevo Laredo several times in the last 5 years and have never found the genuine article down there. There is a liquor store that as a walk in, but it has always been full of junk. The store is right in the square. I asked one of the many guys hanging around the square that were offering me drugs and prostitutes about where to get "puros" and they sent me shops with glass tubed Cohibas. I would be very wary of anything there, be carefull, Nuevo Laredo really isn't all that safe these days.


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

pathman said:


> I've been to Nuevo Laredo several times in the last 5 years and have never found the genuine article down there. There is a liquor store that as a walk in, but it has always been full of junk. The store is right in the square. I asked one of the many guys hanging around the square that were offering me drugs and prostitutes about where to get "puros" and they sent me shops with glass tubed Cohibas. I would be very wary of anything there, be carefull, Nuevo Laredo really isn't all that safe these days.


He'll be fine as long as they know he's a friend.

So address everyone as "friend". The Spanish word for friend is Puto, so a greeting like "Hola, Puto" will work wonders.

Gordo


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Gordon in NM said:


> He'll be fine as long as they know he's a friend.
> 
> So address everyone as "friend". The Spanish word for friend is Puto, so a greeting like "Hola, Puto" will work wonders.
> 
> Gordo


:rDon't do it,it's a trick!!!:r


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Gordon in NM said:


> He'll be fine as long as they know he's a friend.
> 
> So address everyone as "friend". The Spanish word for friend is Puto, so a greeting like "Hola, Puto" will work wonders.
> 
> Gordo


:r :r "Hola, Puto" :ss


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

rottenzombie said:


> :rDon't do it,it's a trick!!!:r


On top of that make sure you say "te gusto la cabeza?" to all the men you meet, you're sure to make friends that way quickly.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

:r

Seriously man, all cigars along the Texas border towns are crap. I wouldn't venture to much into Nuevo Laredo either, as this is a hot zone for the drug cartel and gang activity. Shootouts and kidnappings are commonplace. Stay away from this place.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

From what I know about Nuevo Laredo your title should have been "anyone get smoked in Nuevo Laredo, Mexico?"


Jerry in Minnesota


----------

